# Original stock 2.3.4 APKs?



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get the original stock 2.3.4 GB Task Manager & My Contacts Backup APKs from or, maybe, have them & can upload them for downloading?
I just went to CM7 for 2.3 GB and, for some reason or another, the gapps zip is not installing in CwM4 fixed for Odin, tried multiple times, it keeps saying installation complete but nothing comes up on my phone after reboot. I don't think those, in particular, are a part of it but those are 2 of the main apps I actually use, yes, I know there are others, have no interest in those, I like the originals, not to mention my contacts are already on USCC's servers, so why not.


----------



## i4get75 (Jul 7, 2011)

You can download the Stock ROM zips and extract them. They will be in the /system/app directory. I'm not sure if they will work since they are from a TouchWiz based ROM and you are on an MTD based ROM but you can try.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

the contacts backup is on the market.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

i4get75, worked like a charm & hottcakes, your right, I wish I knew that before posting that, thank you both.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Xeno Templar said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the original stock 2.3.4 GB Task Manager & My Contacts Backup APKs from or, maybe, have them & can upload them for downloading?
> I just went to CM7 for 2.3 GB and, for some reason or another, the gapps zip is not installing in CwM4 fixed for Odin, tried multiple times, it keeps saying installation complete but nothing comes up on my phone after reboot. I don't think those, in particular, are a part of it but those are 2 of the main apps I actually use, yes, I know there are others, have no interest in those, I like the originals, not to mention my contacts are already on USCC's servers, so why not.


Correct me if I'm wrong but you should be using cwm5 and not cwm4 to flash gapps to cm7 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Really? I thought CwM4 was the most updated one yet, if I'm wrong then can someone provide a working (stupid SOPA) link to the download of it?
I try to keep all my apps, utilities, etc. up to date but, again, I thought cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN was as up to date as it gets for the time being.


----------



## i4get75 (Jul 7, 2011)

Xeno Templar said:


> i4get75, worked like a charm & hottcakes, your right, I wish I knew that before posting that, thank you both.


Glad that worked for ya!


----------



## i4get75 (Jul 7, 2011)

remicks said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but you should be using cwm5 and not cwm4 to flash gapps to cm7 if I'm not mistaken.


I use CWM4 all the time while flashing from a TW to a MTD ROM


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

i4get75 said:


> I use CWM4 all the time while flashing from a TW to a MTD ROM


Yeah you use it to flash the ROM, not gapps. gapps is usually flashed via the CWM5 included with the MTD rom...


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Xeno Templar said:


> Really? I thought CwM4 was the most updated one yet, if I'm wrong then can someone provide a working (stupid SOPA) link to the download of it?
> I try to keep all my apps, utilities, etc. up to date but, again, I thought cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN was as up to date as it gets for the time being.


CWM4 is the most updated for coming from TW/Stock to AOSP/MTD, but you shouldn't be using CWM4 to flash gapps to an AOSP/MTD rom.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

remicks said:


> CWM4 is the most updated for coming from TW/Stock to AOSP/MTD, but you shouldn't be using CWM4 to flash gapps to an AOSP/MTD rom.


Well, I'll make a note of this and look into CwM5, thank you for the 411.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Just to clarify - CWM4 (blue) is what you use to flash MTD roms, including ICS. After you flash the rom, it should automatically update your recovery to CWM5, which can then be used to flash the gapps zip.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Just to clarify - CWM4 (blue) is what you use to flash MTD roms, including ICS. After you flash the rom, it should automatically update your recovery to CWM5, which can then be used to flash the gapps zip.


Kind of glad you posted that 'cause I've been searching google for a downloadable CwM5 for Samsung Mesmerize but to no avail, I can't find anything in regards to it, info about it but nothing as far as for my phone.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about the mesmerize specifically, but I've never seen any flashable CWM5 for the fascinate. It's just something that automatically gets installed with the MTD rom of your choice. Also, if you flash a glitch kernel, it will modify your recovery as well. Pretty much the same as the other 5.x.x recoveries, but with some more kernel options. At least that's how it was on v13, not sure on v14.


----------

